# AES "sous une bonne étoile"



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_dites, imaginez que le vendredi 29 décembre au soir, 
vous ne saviez quoi faire, ce serait idiot de laisser passer ça :
une AES sous une bonne étoile.
La raison de cette date ? inconnue 
ou tellement connue que ce n'est pas si important que ça :
juste un prétexte._


allez dites vous serez là ?


à partir de *19h*
*Lou Pascalou*
_Rue des Panoyaux- Métro Ménilmontant - Paris XXème_
(me contacter en privé pour avoir mon numéro de portable)​


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

J'adore les prétextes 

Alors j'en serai


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais seulement si c'est un prétexte !


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Je suis overbooked entre noël et le jour de l'an. Mais je laisserais des bisous sur le comptoir aux Macgéens qui passeront.
Beau théme de soirée en tout cas. Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

ah bin euh
&#8230;

le 29 (j'avais mal lu)
&#8230; &#231;a sera s&#251;rement pas possible&#8230;
d&#233;sol&#233;e


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Cool.. :love:

Je serai le prétexte à ta droite alors. Ou l'inverse, je me souviens plus


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Cool.. :love:

Je serai le prétexte à ta droite alors. Ou l'inverse, je me souviens plus 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu sais bien que je préfère quand tu es à gauche ! 

_


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben si c'est un pr&#233;texte alors !  
Je serai dispo ce soir l&#224;, en esp&#233;rant que le ciel soit cl&#233;mant et qu'il nous offre une nuit &#233;toil&#233;e.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Je serai avec vous


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bon ben si c'est un prétexte alors !
> Je serai dispo ce soir là, en espérant que le ciel soit clémant et qu'il nous offre une nuit étoilée.



Je suis sûr qu'il y aura de la neige  même que ce sera super dur la remontée de la rue sur  le goudron tout neuf


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que le remonte pente de m&#233;nilmontant sera dispo alors !


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_


lumai a dit:



			J'espère que le remonte pente de ménilmontant sera dispo alors ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



ah, je croyais le tire-fesses uniquement masculin ! 
_


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

&#192; ma connaissance oui ! Mais il peut toujours nous r&#233;servez une surprise (bon ok elle serait de taille l&#224; )
Pour ma part j'esp&#232;re ne pas en avoir besoin et pouvoir descendre jusqu'&#224; ma voiture !


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je suis sûr qu'il y aura de la neige  même que ce sera super dur la remontée de la rue sur  le goudron tout neuf




Ah merde.. Je prends pas mon truc en plume alors. Trop peur de tomber


----------



## wip (13 Décembre 2006)

Il y a des chances que je sois revenu de Nancy pour cette date, alors j'espère bien être avec vous au Lou ce soir là  .


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Rrraaah, je vais rater Mado et son truc en plume, Wip et mon briquet. Strop injuste.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2006)

Hmmm... &#231;a me dit bien envie de venir.   Vais voir ce que je peux faire, mais je reprends le boulot le lendemain... :/


----------



## wip (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Rrraaah, je vais rater Mado et son truc en plume, Wip et mon briquet. Strop injuste.


Mince, j'en ai fais quoi de ton briquet ?? Je ne le visualise plus dans mon appart... :afraid: J'espère qu'aucun de mes visiteurs n'est parti avec...  . Tu ferais mieux de revenir rapidement si tu y tiens :rose:  .
D'ailleur, si tu ne viens pas avant le 29, je pense le mettre aux enchères pour l'AES :rateau: . La totalité des dons sera pour les intermittants du spectacle  .


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Ouais bin ils vont encore se faire avoir les intermittents sur ce coup-là, il vaut pas grand chose mon briquet.
Tu veux pas vendre ton corps pour eux plutôt ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je suis s&#251;r qu'il y aura de la neige  m&#234;me que ce sera super dur la remont&#233;e de la rue sur  le goudron tout neuf


sinon restera qu'&#224; envisager l'inverse....glisser vers  le soleil , pour ainsi dire... (comprenne qui peut)
 
le 29:
cela aurait _t&#233;t&#233;_ le 22 ou 23 ca le faisait , mais le 29 , dur dur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Je serais bien venu me recueillir avec vous pour commémorer ensemble le dixième anniversaire de la mort de Mireille que j'aimais (que j'aime) tant, mais je ne serai sans doute pas remis des célébrations de la veille. 

Have fun.


----------



## wip (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais bin ils vont encore se faire avoir les intermittents sur ce coup-l&#224;, il vaut pas grand chose mon briquet.
> Tu veux pas vendre ton corps pour eux plut&#244;t ?


Ah non, moi, je suis gratuit 

Edit: Je suis d'accord pour la glisse... :love: 
Edit 2: Dommage Doc  . Amuses toi bien aussi


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2006)

ya moyen. dommage que &#231;a finisse aussi t&#244;t


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Edit: Je suis d'accord pour la glisse... :love:


fiction
Par une nuit glac&#233;e z&#233; glissante de fin D&#233;cembre
une bande de mysterieux allum&#233;s patinent rue des Panoyaux  ( allant ou revenant du dit Lou Pascalou)
 en chantant:

_Sous le soleil exactement
Pas &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, pas n'importe o&#249;
Sous le soleil, sous le soleil
Exactement juste en dessous
_

Sauf un qui r&#226;le
" #@&!!*; m'a gourr&#233; d'jour , y avait p&#244; d'huitres, forc&#233;ment ,  j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de noyer mon chagrin inconsolable , et pis en plus j'ai toujours pas vu le red Nano de***"


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2006)

...  dommage je suis dans mon bocal encore à cette date...  Que se los pasas bien todos...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Ah non, moi, je suis gratuit



Non ne te rabaisse pas comme ça ... T'es juste facile c'est tout !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hmmm... ça me dit bien envie de venir.   Vais voir ce que je peux faire, mais je reprends le boulot le lendemain... :/




Pour une fois que je suis a une AES


----------



## wip (13 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non ne te rabaisse pas comme ça ... T'es juste facile c'est tout !


A non, loin de là ! Ch'ui même plutot chiant... Mais quand je suis chaud, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de faire payer . Pourquoi, tu touches beaucoup toi ??


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Ah non, moi, je suis gratuit
> (...)





Stargazer a dit:


> Non ne te rabaisse pas comme ça ... T'es juste facile c'est tout !



Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre 
Il est pas si facile que ça  Avec moi il a jamais voulu. Ca ne m'étonne pas tu me diras. Je ne suis pas son genre  Pecs pas assez développé sans doute 

Non vraiment, c'est pas un garçon facile


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Avec moi il a jamais voulu. Ca ne m'étonne pas tu me diras. Je ne suis pas son genre  Pecs pas assez développé sans doute


ou affaire de chemise??? 
( et hop je sors)


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre
> Il est pas si facile que ça  Avec moi il a jamais voulu. Ca ne m'étonne pas tu me diras. Je ne suis pas son genre  Pecs pas assez développé sans doute
> 
> Non vraiment, c'est pas un garçon facile


C'est ton rouge à lèvre que j'aime pas... Pis tu fais pas beaucoup d'effort pour te mettre en jupe !! Bref, tu n'es pas assez féminine pour moi . Par contre, il y en a certaines...  
Mais cela n'enlève rien au fait que je t'aime quand même hein ?? :rose: :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_&#231;a vrille les gars... si vous continuez, c'est moi qui viendrait en jupe ! _


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090372 a dit:
			
		

> _ça vrille les gars... si vous continuez, c'est moi qui viendrait en jupe ! _


mais tu viens DEJA en jupe

( je parle de la costumsation bagnole là , bien sûr   )


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


pascalformac a dit:



			mais tu viens DEJA en jupe

( je parle de la costumsation bagnole là , bien sûr   )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'aurais plutôt dit que j'allais boire de la Jup'... 

_


----------



## dool (14 Décembre 2006)

Et chioume ! Je vais donc rater ce grand moment très "rock and roll" qui m'a été annoncé !!!  C'est pas faute de t'avoir donner une raison, voir excuse, de plus pour vriller...  :love:

Je volerai dans les plumes de quelqu'un d'autre  ...........


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


dool a dit:



			Et chioume ! Je vais donc rater ce grand moment très "rock and roll" qui m'a été annoncé !!!  C'est pas faute de t'avoir donner une raison, voir excuse, de plus pour vriller...  :love:

Je volerai dans les plumes de quelqu'un d'autre  ...........
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


en même temps, tu as ton pur moment de rock'n roll en ce moment, non ?!!    

merci pour la raison, l'excuse et aussi le reste ! 

bécot m'dame ! 

_


----------



## Majintode (15 Décembre 2006)

Je vais essayer de venir.
Et si je viens je ne flasherai personne...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Oui&#8230; allez&#8230;, apporte-nous un peu de neige de ta Suisse



Hum hum, &#231;a doit se trouver...  En cherchant un poil...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

Ou de Colombie hein ... On est pas sectaire !


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2006)

je serais l&#224; !


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4092828 a dit:
			
		

> je serais l&#224; !


ah ben non, moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore &#234;tre au Lou :rateau:


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_


Grug a dit:



			ah ben non, moi je préfère encore être au Lou :rateau:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


__c'est qui encore celle-là ?  z'ont encore embauché une nouvelle serveuse au Pascalou ?:mouais::hein:

_


----------



## Picouto (21 Décembre 2006)

J'voudrais ben...
Mais j'peux point...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Décembre 2006)

Alors il est bon ce rendez vous ?


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Alors il est bon ce rendez vous ?


_
au bout d'un moment, l'exaspération me fait me demander si tu ne te fous pas de ma tronche. Ya 10 personnes inscrites et d'autres (pas forcément inscrites sur le forum) viendront. 

bon ? je ne sais pas encore. on verra sur place. mais tu vois les gens inscrits au-dessus ? ça roxxe grave quand même ! _


----------



## teo (27 Décembre 2006)

_Cher SJohnPerse:
avec tout l'amiti&#233; que je te porte (et pleins de 18e degr&#233;s hein, te vexe pas plize ), j'aimerai un cadeau tardif de ta part pour mon No&#235;l: une surprise  une future AES o&#249; tu viendrais sans rien dire, sans rien annoncer. Juste comme &#231;a, histoire qu'on soit surpris 
Amicalement
Teo
PS: et pour celle-ci, viens et si tu penses qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; annul&#233;e, appelle, je te confirmerai que rien n'a &#233;t&#233; annul&#233;_


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Décembre 2006)

Je vais vous faire ce cadeau de No&#235;l


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_bon, yen a des pas dans la liste ni f&#233;rocement sur macg&#233; qui viendre &#224; c't'aes... chat va &#234;tre koule... 
_


----------



## Majintode (28 Décembre 2006)

Sans arriver vers les 1h du mat', si je viens c'est "tard"... J'enverrai un SeuMeuSeu &#224; Teo/Lumai (mettez votre phone en position "vibreur...  ).


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2006)

Si mon TGV arrive à fendre le brouillard lyonnais, toujours présente


----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Sans arriver vers les 1h du mat', si je viens c'est "tard"... J'enverrai un SeuMeuSeu &#224; Teo/Lumai (mettez votre phone en position "vibreur...  ).


En g&#233;n&#233;ral au lou pour entendre sonner vaut mieux poser le t&#233;l&#233;phone sur la table, le son au maximum !


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Si mon TGV arrive à fendre le brouillard lyonnais, toujours présente



Ben voilà mon invitée 
_(je crois que le TGV fait mieux que les avions à Heathrow  )_

_Papylancer_, chais pas, il bosse et nous fera une surprise si on est sage


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

Il y a une possible annulation  du truc qui m'empêchait de prévoir ma présence   

les chances ( ou risques selon opinion  ) de ma venue passent de 0% à 50%
Et je n'en saurai plus que le jour même fin d'aprem
( je me  suis collé sur la liste)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> En g&#233;n&#233;ral au lou pour entendre sonner vaut mieux poser le t&#233;l&#233;phone sur la table, le son au maximum !



Et le meilleur moyen de le voir noyer sous la bi&#232;re ...... Ah bah non y a pas maousse !


----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2006)

Ho mais tu es bien &#224; m&#234;me de le remplacer pour &#231;a ! Suffit d'une simple salade verte et de bi&#232;re et l'effet maousse est d&#233;cupl&#233; !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu crois qu'il font des cocktails de bi&#232;re ou Lou ?


----------



## wip (28 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu crois qu'il font des cocktails de bière ou Lou ?


Tu pourais t'en charger non ? :rateau: 

Toujours présent pour demain moi aussi :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_tiens, je vais t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#224; mourad savoir s'il peut nous r&#233;server un emplacement... 
_


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2006)

Au fond pr&#232;s du radiateur, l'emplacement stp..


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Décembre 2006)

Je viens !!!


----------



## benjamin (29 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai grill&#233; ma derni&#232;re cartouche hier soir. :casse:
C'est donc plus que compromis. Have fun. 
_
et bon anniv' &#224; l'int&#233;ress&#233;..._


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2006)

Tu parles du gars qui organise une AES juste pour recevoir des cadeaux ?


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu parles du gars qui organise une AES juste pour recevoir des cadeaux ?



_oui d'ailleurs, j'adore les tomates farcies mais je déteste les claviers suisse-romand.
_


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2006)

a tiens ... vous me commander une planchette ? pour mon arriver vers 19h30


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Décembre 2006)

Je passerai boire un verre pas plus  .... Juste pour souhaiter un bon annif a Monsieur Alem


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens ... vous me commander une planchette ? pour mon arriver vers 19h30



_moi yen a pas parler "petit nègre" _


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_bon bin finalement, je viens&#8230;_




x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x

x
x
x
x

x
x

x
x
x

x
xx


x


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Juste pour souhaiter un bon annif a Monsieur Alem



Ah? 

Bon Anniversaire Môssieur le Modo:rose: .


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Bon, j'ai grillé ma dernière cartouche hier soir. :casse:
> C'est donc plus que compromis. Have fun.
> _
> et bon anniv' à l'intéressé..._



Non mais tu sais, iGeneration peut attendre jusqu'à demain.  

Amusez-vous bien tous. 

Bises.


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108595 a dit:
			
		

> _oui d'ailleurs, j'adore les tomates farcies mais je déteste les claviers suisse-romand.
> _



(air pervers :rateau: )


----------



## valoriel (29 Décembre 2006)

@ toute à l'heure :love:


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2006)

on devrait y être à partir de 19h, comme prévu


----------



## dool (29 Décembre 2006)

Mais où sont les clous ????!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> on devrait y être à partir de 19h, comme prévu



message personnel : le biniou suisse arrive, je repete le biniou suisse arrive


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Mais o&#249; sont les clous ????!!!!!!!




_regarde les mains de Captain_X !!   
_


----------



## dool (29 Décembre 2006)

Justement...il les a perdu ! Je  crois qu'on nous les a vol&#233;s sans que j'eusse le temps de les nettoyer ! :mouais: Pense &#224; les tremper dans l'alcool pour desinfection avant utilisation hum ??!! :love:


----------



## Cricri (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai comme eu un écho de cette soirée hier soir, mais j'ai encore zappé aujourd'hui...
Une exclue de Macword expo pour me faire pardonner


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> J'ai comme eu un &#233;cho de cette soir&#233;e hier soir, mais j'ai encore zapp&#233; aujourd'hui...
> Une exclue de Macword expo pour me faire pardonner


ouais j'ai un pote qui l'a beta test&#233;
bouton du haut: backup automatique pr&#233;programmable
bouton du milieu: syncro itunes ipod
bouton du bas , une sorte de data rescue + r&#233;parations ( curieusement associ&#233; &#224; une option rechauffage de la pizza de la morkitu )
-
et je peux pas pass&#233; ce soir


----------



## Cricri (29 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> bouton du milieu: syncro itunes ipod
> (



Et on peut écouter la musique pendand la syncro


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui mais ca c'est le proto VIP-pipeule !
_( et  je baisse le son et je remonte le son)_

et j'ai vu que ce vendredi soir j'ai commis une belle f&#244;te d'accord dans mon poste pr&#233;cedent et ce SANS &#234;tre pass*&#233;*   siroter au Pascalou


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> message personnel : le biniou suisse arrive, je repete le biniou suisse arrive



ça a bien fait rire :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas &#234;tre venu plus longtemps . Vraiment d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Stargazer (30 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ça a bien fait rire :rateau:



On en riait encore après ton départ !


----------



## jahrom (30 Décembre 2006)

Malow ? Maloooooww ?! Ou j'ai foutu mes supos ? Tu sais bien que je peux pas dormir sans mes supos !!


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

_


Stargazer a dit:



			On en riait encore après ton départ !  

Cliquez pour agrandir...



oui ! même encore ce matin !! 


merci pour ce beau cadeau Mackiekette !! 
_


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2006)

de rien :love: :rose:


----------



## wip (30 Décembre 2006)

Et voici les premiers clichés. Happy birthday monsieur Alem, ce fut une excellente soirée :love:
J'ai appris pleins de chose sur les catacombes et les gants mappa...


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux anniversaire Rémi. 



​


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

c'est qui le mec qui abuse de moi sur la deuxi&#232;me photo, me souviens plus&#8230; le GHB fait effet encore !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2006)

Rien que du bio, une trophallaxie de poisson à lapin.


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Malow ? Maloooooww ?! Ou j'ai foutu mes supos ? Tu sais bien que je peux pas dormir sans mes supos !!




Je te prête des miens si tu veux  Y'a pas de limite d'âge indiquée sur la boite 

(et faites sonner quand la sieste du papy est terminée)


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

_


nato kino a dit:



			Rien que du bio, une trophallaxie de poisson à lapin.  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


arf le rascal j'viens de me pêter un neurone pour savoir où j'avais pu lire ce mot la première fois : en biologie animale en licence !! 


en fait, j'avale _


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

C'est qui l'imb&#233;cile avec un clavier suisse-romand ?


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est qui l'imbécile avec un clavier suisse-romand ?



_euh regarde le clavier de ton ordi avant de causer banane à poils ras !!  :rateau: _


----------



## Craquounette (30 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4109920 a dit:
			
		

> _euh regarde le clavier de ton ordi avant de causer *banane à poils ras* !!  :rateau: _



Vive les OGM...


----------



## dool (30 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4109897 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le mec qui abuse de moi sur la deuxième photo, me souviens plus le GHB fait effet encore !!



En tout cas il est sorti couvert...pas d'enfant caché de la drogue pour cette fois !


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Décembre 2006)

Bah alors... elle est pas v'nue ?

'+


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Bah alors... elle est pas v'nue ?
> 
> '+



si, t'étais parti, l'est pas rentrée je ne l'ai pas plus vu que toi donc


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4110531 a dit:
			
		

> si, t'étais parti, l'est pas rentrée je ne l'ai pas plus vu que toi donc



ouais, je sais, je suis super lent, les autres ont posté leurs photos de la deuxième soirée déjà mais bon ça va hein ! 

une galerie ici


----------



## wip (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4119008 a dit:
			
		

> *ouais, je sais, je suis super lent*, les autres ont posté leurs photos de la deuxième soirée déjà mais bon ça va hein !
> 
> une galerie ici


Ce que je peux te dire, c'est que plus c'est long, plus c'est bon !! :love: 
Vraiment super cette galerie de portrait  .
Et le reste, notemment les photos de plumes... Waouuuuu  
Tu sais que tu es doué pour la photo toi ??  

Un grand merci de ma part


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

Je me r&#233;jouis de lui p&#233;ter son appareil photo


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4119008 a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je sais, je suis super lent, les autres ont posté leurs photos de la deuxième soirée déjà mais bon ça va hein !
> 
> une galerie ici



Bah, comme ça on a droit à un effet kiss cool, quand c'est fini, c'est pas tout à fait fini  Et puis tu fais du 2 en 1 toi !

Et plus lent y'a toujours jahrom..


Sont belles mes plumes wip hein ?


----------



## wip (7 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont belles mes plumes wip hein ?


Mais euhhhh, arrêtes de me faire du mal !!    :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2007)

Z'êtes mimi. J'aime bien les scènes de sexe.


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Z'êtes mimi. J'aime bien les scènes de sexe.



On a beaucoup expurgé les scènes finales


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> On a beaucoup expurgé les scènes finales


Te connaissant, les _rushes_ ne sont pas perdus pour tout le monde.  :love:


----------

